# macro guesswork



## Overread (Jan 28, 2009)

can you guess what the shots are of?





larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3255/3233969069_645bc58d30_o.jpg
hint its food of some sort





link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3391/3233968449_35f1a09f2a_o.jpg



ok start your guessing 

*yes I am bord
if your interested both taken with canon 400D, sigma 150mm macro, 1.4 and 2* teleconverters - at full magnification


----------



## LonelyTraveler (Jan 28, 2009)

First one looks like some kind of cereal, edges look like they're coated in sugar.  Second one looks like directions to cook something.


----------



## Overread (Jan 28, 2009)

first one - your on the right lines with it being a sweeter food - but its not cereal
second one - nope


----------



## pierrottweiler (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi,
I think that the first one is a cake or some bread, and the second one a battery


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jan 28, 2009)

Well i was going to say the first one was a rice Krispie, but since you said it isn;t cereal I'll go with an English Muffin? The second one looks like gummy worms laying on a towel or something of that nature. Do we get a prize if we guess right? LOL


----------



## Overread (Jan 28, 2009)

!! DING!
we have a winner = pierrottweiler
the second one is a battery 

As for the first - well cake is closer and a part of the name, but its not really a cake


----------



## pierrottweiler (Jan 28, 2009)

yeahhh! :mrgreen:
maybe the second one is a big pancake?


----------



## Overread (Jan 28, 2009)

nope - keep trying


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 28, 2009)

1st one looks like that expanding foam sealer..."Great Stuff".


----------



## Kegger (Jan 28, 2009)

Cupcake? Maybe?


----------



## Overread (Jan 28, 2009)

nope but it does look like foam 
and 
nope not a cupcake

keep guessing


----------



## WTF? (Jan 28, 2009)

looks to me like some kind of rice treat, you know the ones where theres all the puffed rice glued together with marshmellow sugar stuff in to a delicious snack for the whole family to enjoy? yeah it looks like one of them.
or a meringue


----------



## Kegger (Jan 28, 2009)

Ricecake?


----------



## Overread (Jan 29, 2009)

nope not rice

give up yet?


----------



## hossmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

doughnut


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jan 30, 2009)

Cake is part of the name of #1, but its not really a cake and its a sweet food..........  A hot cake [pancake in US] or perhaps a waffle?


----------



## Overread (Jan 30, 2009)

nope nope and nope 

here is a hint it has chocolate on it


----------



## TJ K (Jan 30, 2009)

Is it a food easily available in the U.S.?


----------



## Overread (Jan 30, 2009)

actually I have no idea - though reports are that they are rare to uncommon - though they are highly common in the UK


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jan 30, 2009)

A cadbury cake bar? I just did a search online and thats all I can come up with! LOL


----------



## Overread (Jan 30, 2009)

nopes - keep trying


----------



## polymoog (Jan 30, 2009)

cheesecake? wait, that doen't usually have chocolate on ...

Christmas Cake? (sorry, am I allowed 2 guesses?  )


----------



## Overread (Jan 30, 2009)

as many as you can - but nope not cheesecake or christmas cake 
remember cake is in the name - but it ain't a cake


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jan 30, 2009)

This is the most fun I've had in weeks ----yes, I too am bored. LOL  
Is it a "teacake"?


----------



## sleepingdragon (Jan 30, 2009)

Jaffa Cake


----------



## Overread (Jan 30, 2009)

sleepingdragon said:


> Jaffa Cake



DINGD DING DING DING

we have a winner  :mrgreen:

yep tis the cakey underside of a Jaffa Cake


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 31, 2009)

Overread said:


> DINGD DING DING DING
> 
> we have a winner  :mrgreen:
> 
> yep tis the cakey underside of a Jaffa Cake


 



 ...what the heck is a Jaffa Cake? How about a pic of the whole thing.


----------



## Overread (Jan 31, 2009)

Phranquey said:


> ...what the heck is a Jaffa Cake? How about a pic of the whole thing.




this statment confuses and scares me!
you have never heard of a Jaffa Cake? The cakey chocolaty orangy goodness that is (in reality) a biscuit?
errrm well I can't show you a shot of a whole one (I ate them all and shops are shut) so here - a link to some other shots of them not taken by me:

jaffa cake - Google Image Search


----------



## Phranquey (Feb 1, 2009)

Overread said:


> this statment confuses and scares me!
> you have never heard of a Jaffa Cake? The cakey chocolaty orangy goodness that is (in reality) a biscuit?
> errrm well I can't show you a shot of a whole one (I ate them all and shops are shut) so here - a link to some other shots of them not taken by me:
> 
> jaffa cake - Google Image Search


 
Mmm......looks pretty tasty.  But, nope, never heard of 'em before.....


----------

